# Meta 2013 - Fragen / Neue Teile / Passgenauigkeit



## DocThrasher (27. Januar 2015)

Hi zusammen,

da mir leider ein Missgeschick passiert ist, benötige ich einen neuen Rahmen.

Wisst Ihr, ob die HOPE Stahlflexleitungen durch die Löcher des Rahmen passen? Ist ja alles innenverlegt bei den neueren. Die Stahlflex haben nen größeren Durchmesser, richtig?

Kann ich bei den neueren Rahmen auch noch mein 3 x 9 Setup fahren, oder muss ich zwingend z.B. auf 2x 10 umwechseln?

Wisst Ihr, wo ich mir nen Custom Laufrad konfigurieren kann, die die HOPE Evo 2 Nabe in Gold haben?

Welchen Reduzier Steuersatz von Tapered -> 1 1/8" könnt Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Blue729 (27. Januar 2015)

meine güte, muss man wegen jedem Meta Kram einen neuen Thread eröffnen? 
Wir sind doch nicht viele, diese ganze Trennung die hier abläuft meta v3, v4, sx, am...ist doch scheiße.

*Kann ein Mod nicht mal einen allumfassenden Meta Thread machen?*

Zu deinen Fragen:
Leitungen: Sind doch großzügig die Löcher, zur Not nimmste das Gummi raus
3x9:
Wer fährst heutzutage noch sowas? 2x10 und du hast alles abgedeckt. Aber ja sollte gehen, brauchst ja bloß einen 3 fach Umwerfer, das Meta AM hat eine Aufnahme, das SX glaube ich nicht

Laufrad: actionsports

Steuersatz: Hope, kost halt was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

